# Look what the sign guy did



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Were those ballasts wired in backwards also?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> Were those ballasts wired in backwards also?


Yeah, he cooked them


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Yeah, he cooked them


:laughing: dummies...


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't ever quit your job and become a photographer


----------

